# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Aros voladores

## mayico

Hola amigos, hace mucho que no subía un video, aquí os dejo la felicitación de año y ya aprovecho, feliz año.

http://youtu.be/uBxdzi0lXFQ

----------


## Aminoliquid

¡¡ Es la leche con la vaca,el lechero y toda la granja !! ¿De quien es la idea de esta preciosidad de efecto? Maravilloso tio,no me sale otra cosa que decir... El ritmo,la técnica,todos esos pases tan mágicos...¡¡ Un número redondo !!

----------


## imdumas

Muy bueno, perfecto y muy bello.
Me gusta mucho! 

Un saludo

----------


## Tovaric

Me ha encantado, no había visto nunca una rutina con aros que levitan!!! Muchas felicidades!!!

----------


## mayico

Pues a ver, el que dió una vuelta de tuerca a los aros chinos y sacó la idea fue Víctor voitko, hay vídeos suyos por internet para que lo veáis.

Esta rutina aún en constucción... Puede variar o quedarse así, aún no lo tengo claro.

Gracias por comentarlo.

----------


## Turko

Muy currado !!! 

Me ha encantado

Gracias

----------


## Mago_Sam

Maravilloso!! este efecto siempre me ha gustado y cada vez que lo veo me motiva a seguir aprediendo este arte ...

----------


## mayico

Muchas graciassssss a seguir magieando

----------


## Ravenous

Veo que lo de no bajar el brazo en la levitación del aro izquierdo no te entra en esa cabezota de carablanca que tienes...

----------


## mayico

Jijijijijiji Ravenous sabía que lo dirías jeje, estoy en ello, se me olvidaaaaaa jajaja pero si lo ves, está una mijita hacia arriba... Seguiré trabajándolo compi.

----------


## Tereso

Mayico, me ha encantado tu trabajo de expresión corporal, increíble. Exquisitos los movimientos de los pies, las expresiones del rostro, máxime que tampoco conocía rutinas con aros voladores. Me permito aplaudirte de pie.

Y el "Feli Año" del final, una delicia de acento de tu compañero.

Saludos.

----------


## mayico

Gracias ayer eso, me encanta que valores eso también. Aunque... A la expresión aún le queda, todavía debo controlar el no cambiar de posturas tan rápidamente, y sacar alguna postura más para no repetir tanto la misma.

Aún así, repito, gracias.

----------


## Orioriol

Qué chulada mayico! Muy felí año a vosotros también.

----------


## Moss

Fantástico, me encanta.

----------


## mayico

Ey gracias... "Feli año" jijijiji

Moss amigo, gracias y a sonreír.

----------


## MagDani

Jesus, aun que ya te lo habia visto hace ya tiempo (por privado) al ver hoy el video me me he acorado que los mios los tenia guardados desde hace ya mucho tiempo y me has animado a buscarlos en el baúl.
Un Abrazo

----------


## mayico

Me alegroooo, a darle durooooo.

----------

